# 2006 Brazen Orange Or 2005 Black?



## usafcrewchief01 (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok I am wondering about the options I have in colors for the GTO. I am looking to get one in the next month or so and I am torn between two colors. I would like a Black 2005 GTO because the 2006 is not that different than the 2005 and the price is still high on the 2006 models. I looked at a 2006 GTO and loved the color Brazen orange on it. I am Buying the GTO from a dealer regardless because I am still young and this is my first new car, but I want to know if I like the color Brazen Orange should I go with the 2006 or just stick with the Black on Black 2005? It is a hard choice I think but will I get better financing on an 06' or better with the 05? Oh questions, questions, and more questions. I need some answers if you have them and would like to hear your opinions so shout out and let me know.

Appreciate the help.:shutme


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Get Torrid Red, it is a little known fact that it is the fastest color made.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Brazen Orange is awesome color and was only an 06 color which will date the car which IMO is not a bad thing with cars.Its not like knowing all the music at the grocery store.Just get a GTO you will be pleased with it I havent seen one I couldnt live with.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Actually in all honesty the black will be a bear to keep looking good. You can't beat the look of a clean black car, but there is nothing that looks as bad as a dirty black car either.

If you are torn between orange and black and can't decide you should take that into consideration.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

What are you a crew chief on? I use to be A-10 and B-52's....Now a pilot in the real world...


----------



## usafcrewchief01 (Sep 6, 2006)

*crew chief on F-15 E models*

Deployed in the desert right now and lovin' the 120 degree weather

That's cool that your a pilot, how did you go about doing that?


----------



## zerosum (Mar 19, 2005)

PC4STOP said:


> Get Torrid Red, it is a little known fact that it is the fastest color made.


Actually, I found a State Trooper in Virginia that advised me that he was aware of this fact...

I'd go for Black if you are more interested in "Go" and Orange if your game is "Show".


----------



## usafcrewchief01 (Sep 6, 2006)

*ok*

so the orange will attract the cops, so go with the black?


----------



## zerosum (Mar 19, 2005)

usafcrewchief01 said:


> so the orange will attract the cops, so go with the black?


That's my feeling... 

I drive on a fairly busy interstate at the same time every morning. There's a guy in a yellow Charger Daytona R/T that I see coming in the other direction at the same time.

Without fail he either pops his high beams at me or I to him when we see each other.

Bright color cars (Orange, Yellow and Red) jump out from a distance.


----------



## usafcrewchief01 (Sep 6, 2006)

:agree very true....


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

If the Brazen was really orange I would say go with that but its more of a copper color that I really don't like it at all.....the car looks awesome in black,its the baddest ass color(and you can get the beautiful red interior),yes you will have to work on keeping it clean but its well worth it
If you want a 1 year only color I would recommend the Spice red its much nicer than that copper color they call orange


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Jeffs386 said:


> If the Brazen was really orange I would say go with that but its more of a copper color that I really don't like it at all.....the car looks awesome in black,its the baddest ass color(and you can get the beautiful red interior),yes you will have to work on keeping it clean but its well worth it
> If you want a 1 year only color I would recommend the Spice red its much nicer than that copper color they call orange



I really like the Spice Red and would have bought it. The dealer I was dealing with wouldn't meet the price on the deal I already had in writing. I went back to the original dealer who stood by our deal and tried doing a dealer trade with the other guys. The other guys knew they had the only Spice Red in my area so they wouldn't do it. I ended up with Torrid Red which I liked nearly as much. Besides I hear they are faster than the Spice Red.


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

Jeffs386 said:


> If the Brazen was really orange I would say go with that but its more of a copper color that I really don't like it at all.....the car looks awesome in black,its the baddest ass color(and you can get the beautiful red interior),yes you will have to work on keeping it clean but its well worth it
> If you want a 1 year only color I would recommend the Spice red its much nicer than that copper color they call orange



Much nicer than the copper color they call orange??? First its called Brazen Orange Metallic, 2nd: Brazen means, made of or resembling brass, Copper doesn't even resmble this color. Everyone is entitled to their choice of color but the Brazen Orange certainly attracts attention. There are 1000's of red cars, you don't see this color at every light which is why I bought the color. Black is beautiful clean( PITA to keep clean ). The Impulse Blue is another stand out color IMO.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

then they should call the car brass,its hardly orange.........anyway its one fugly color


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

Jeffs386 said:


> then they should call the car brass,its hardly orange.........anyway its one fugly color



And thats your opinion, I respect it but I don't agree with it.


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

If they'd offer brazen orange in '04, I would have gone with that. Not as common a color. 
BTW, C-17 FCC here and heading back to the desert :cheers


----------



## troy hudson (Mar 12, 2006)

i'll avoid reducing myself to calling names, but i have a brazen orange, the ONLY brazen orange in my area, which has proven good and BAD, especially shortly after showing off. It's easy to hide black in a group of, say Hyundai Tiburons (plenty of those in black) , or Grand Ams:cheers , etc, etc, but now on to the business. My car has been in the paint shop three times b/c of paint issues from the factory and it has proven a PIA to match the color. A couple of others around here have had problems with the paint on BOM's also. I have it and love the car but might rethink the color if I did it again.


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

PC4STOP said:


> Actually in all honesty the black will be a bear to keep looking good. You can't beat the look of a clean black car, but there is nothing that looks as bad as a dirty black car either.
> 
> If you are torn between orange and black and can't decide you should take that into consideration.


:agree but if you are the type that likes to take good care of your baby like I do then black is perfection...so beautiful...especially with red interior


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Remember this is just my opinion but i believe that the orange is far mor trendy. Plus if you want a sleeper black is the way to go.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

I have two Goats 05 & 06 and they are both BLACK.......


----------



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

*I have BRAZEN*

Get the Brazen Orange, reguardless....if you're driving like an idiot the cops will see you. I've had a 2004 Altima in a Crystal Blue.....2004 Tonka F150 and I drove them things like I stole it....not one ticket. Knock on wood. Also, even when my Goat's dirty, it still looks clean.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I wanted an orange one myself, ended up with a black one due to dealer problems and it being what I could get somewhere else.

Still kick myself for not getting an orange one, get it in orange.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

CGM,:lol: the brazen is nice. plus it puts a year on your goat.:cheers


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm partial to the Brazen Orange, don't know why.



Hook Em Horns!:cool


----------



## 06BlazinGTO (Sep 27, 2006)

HI guys  

I'm new to the forum. I have been looking at the Brazen Orange GTO for months. Just bought one 3 weeks ago. I've been reading all the threads on here for awhile. Have decided I am going to highly mod this car, after I get the truck fixed. 

First mods will be ordered this week. SLP line lock. JHP gauge pod and gauges, GMM race shifter and Holden factory blue tooth phone kit.

Look forward to meeting ya'll

Scott


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

06BlazinGTO said:


> HI guys
> 
> I'm new to the forum. I have been looking at the Brazen Orange GTO for months. Just bought one 3 weeks ago. I've been reading all the threads on here for awhile. Have decided I am going to highly mod this car, after I get the truck fixed.
> 
> ...


Welcome!:seeya: I used to actually live in Corsicana.:willy: I was a Unit Director out at the State Home.


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 6, 2006)

PC4STOP said:


> Get Torrid Red, it is a little known fact that it is the fastest color made.


But we can make it widely known!!! 

Torrid Red all the way.

But to offer a relevant opinion, I think that black looks great when clean, but I've never known anyone to keep it clean enough, often enough to justify it (and I'm talking about some real detailing fanatics). I really like the BOM, but I question if I would bet tired of having such a bright color.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

PC4STOP said:


> Get Torrid Red, it is a little known fact that it is the fastest color made.


2nd fastest..... Spice Red is the ultimate speed color


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Actually - all the friendly ribbing aside, the orange is badass. Not my taste, but I can appreciate it for what it is. 

LOVE Cyclone Grey

Wouldnt have one though or black because - They are HARD to see in the rainy, foggy weather. I have had a bad experience with these colors. Other drivers cant see them as well and thus have a tendency to run into them. It has happened.

Red is King - metallic is god


----------



## Zoomin (Mar 26, 2005)

I've got a Torrid Red 2004 and BOM is so good looking I'm tempted to take a whupin on trade just to get one. Of course, I can always mod it to be as fast as TR...

And to answer your original question - yes, you can get a better rate on the new car, but the rate isn't going to be good enough to make up for the money saved buying used.


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

bvbull200 said:


> But we can make it widely known!!!
> 
> Torrid Red all the way.
> 
> But to offer a relevant opinion, I think that black looks great when clean, but I've never known anyone to keep it clean enough, often enough to justify it (and I'm talking about some real detailing fanatics). I really like the BOM, but I question if I would bet tired of having such a bright color.


It's a "little known" fact because phantom black with red interior is so widely known in all the world as the fastest car...ever...on earth...period


----------

